# Long Reef 23/11/2014



## tomsawya (Mar 31, 2011)

Late last minute trip. Morning before 10am looks like there's a window of < 10 knot winds.

High tide at 9.20. Might head out wall and a few reefs north and let the wind blow me home.

Swell < 1.2 meters of E NE swell.

Heading out crack of dawn.


----------



## tomsawya (Mar 31, 2011)

3rd planned outing and 3rd fail.

1st time horrible conditions. 2nd time slept in. This time car cooling crapped out and had to call NRMA to see what the issue was. managed to get car home by putting heater on all the way home which was fun today. Even got up at 3.30 am to go get live bait. Mechanics visit first thing tomoz is on the cards...


----------

